# Wreck-It Ralph



## Grimfang (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;JPSQOomMWro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPSQOomMWro[/video]

Yeah, Disney stuff is rarely exciting to me, but the further I watched into this trailer, the more ridiculous it seemed. I don't know if it'll be ridiculously bad or awesome, some really expensive fan-service, or what.. but I think I'm actually looking forward to a Disney film. It's pretty far beyond any kind of expectation I'd have from Disney, and I hope they make this film work (and not go the way of John Carter).

I feel like some of the character cameos might even go over my head. I mean, I can't put a name/game to some of them. But is that fucking Neff from Altered Beast? That'd be pretty awesome.

So yeah.. I don't know much yet, but this is going on my to-see list.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 9, 2012)

I expect most of the licensed characters will all but vanish after the first half an hour or so (and maybe reappear in the last 10 minutes), but I'd probably watch it just for that anyway.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 9, 2012)

M.Bison's cape looks off.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 9, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I expect most of the licensed characters will all but vanish after the first half an hour or so (and maybe reappear in the last 10 minutes), but I'd probably watch it just for that anyway.



I wouldn't be surprised if that ends up happening.. hopefully not.



Imperial Impact said:


> M.Bison's cape looks off.



I've never played much SF, so I wouldn't know. Google image search does not help at all.. unless it's a bunch of random styles and colors that I'm looking for.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 9, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> I've never played much SF, so I wouldn't know. Google image search does not help at all.. unless it's a bunch of random styles and colors that I'm looking for.


The contrast of his cape is weird.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm really hoping for a Metroid cameo, but the trailer for this made me squeal like a little girl, regardless.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 9, 2012)

I only know of two of the characters. I must not have had a childhood.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol the zombie from House of The Dead. Movie looks okay, I'll at least see it when it comes out on deveedee.

Wait, is this going to be part of the Disney Animated Canon since it's made by Disney's animation studio?


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 9, 2012)

This movie has an aura shouting "I'M GOING TO BE A CRAPPY MOVIE Y'ALL".


----------



## Aetius (Jun 9, 2012)

There better be cameos from TF2 characters. 

Totally going to watch this film anyway.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks cute. Probably won't see it in the theaters, but maybe when it comes out on Netflix.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 9, 2012)

Mullerornis said:


> This movie has an aura shouting "I'M GOING TO BE A CRAPPY MOVIE Y'ALL".


Yeah I think we all know that, but our inner fanboys/fangirls are going to make us watch it anyhow.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't really know how to feel about this one, I mean it definitely has an interesting and original concept but the story arc seems generic from what I saw in this trailer. It seems like it's basically hey I don't like my current situation I want something different so I am going to go on an adventure and discover what I really want. After seeing this trailer I feel like I already have seen this movie before. But hey its from Disney and they have surprised me many times before so maybe this film will actually be good and actually not follow the story arch that I described, it's definitely one that I will be interested in hearing the reviews from. I just hope that they won't rely to much on the cameos to much and actually focus on the story.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 10, 2012)

What's with the lack of faith in Disney on this thread? As far as the canon goes, the've only disappointed in recent years, and even then they're getting back steadily.

Anyway, Bowser! Yay! Inner fanboy squeal!

Aside frlm that, the animation and art look kind of nice. Though I don't know what to make of the trailers, I have hopes for it to be at least relatively enjoyable.


----------



## Ames (Jun 10, 2012)

Dual-axe-wielding House of the Dead zombie for great justice.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 10, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> I feel like I already have seen this movie before.


It reminds me of Megamind.

But I would totally watch the hell out of Megamind with videogame cameos.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 10, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> What's with the lack of faith in Disney on this thread? As far as the canon goes, the've only disappointed in recent years, and even then they're getting back steadily.
> 
> Anyway, Bowser! Yay! Inner fanboy squeal!
> 
> Aside frlm that, the animation and art look kind of nice. Though I don't know what to make of the trailers, I have hopes for it to be at least relatively enjoyable.



I think you're right. The couple quips I've made in this thread were just to mask my overexcitement for this. It's been some number of years since I've been more than slightly interested in something from Disney. It seems like they've been doing better in recent years, with Bolt, Wall-E, and Tangled (what comes to mind at the moment). Even with Tangled -- it's not really something for my tastes. I was forced to watch it against my will, but it was surprisingly good.

Another thing is that, when it comes to computer-animated movies, it seems all too easy to simply put together yet another movie with talking animals on some whacky adventure. Judging from the appearance of Wreck-It Ralph, it looks like it's targeting a risky (or maybe underestimated) audience with something else. And..

You know, I just don't know movies, reviewing, etc. I'm just looking forward to this. They are appealing to interests and nostalgia of mine that most studios with big budgets wouldn't touch with a 50-foot pole. To sum up my thoughts in the worst way possible: Shut up and take my money!


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 10, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> I think you're right. The couple quips I've made in this thread were just to mask my overexcitement for this. It's been some number of years since I've been more than slightly interested in something from Disney. It seems like they've been doing better in recent years, with Bolt, *Wall-E*, and Tangled (what comes to mind at the moment). Even with Tangled -- it's not really something for my tastes. I was forced to watch it against my will, but it was surprisingly good.
> 
> Another thing is that, when it comes to computer-animated movies, it seems all too easy to simply put together yet another movie with talking animals on some whacky adventure. Judging from the appearance of Wreck-It Ralph, it looks like it's targeting a risky (or maybe underestimated) audience with something else. And..
> 
> You know, I just don't know movies, reviewing, etc. I'm just looking forward to this. They are appealing to interests and nostalgia of mine that most studios with big budgets wouldn't touch with a 50-foot pole. To sum up my thoughts in the worst way possible: Shut up and take my money!



Just saying, _Wall-E_ is a Pixar movie, not a Disney movie. 

I understand your sentiments in the second point. 
In my case, though, after watching it a few more times, these graphics remind me favorably of something between _Super Mario Galaxy_'s and... I don't know what else, but it looks a lot nicer to me now.
Oh, and yes, I'm rather glad they have a clearer target audience. Like others have said, there are cameos from other franchises and even some not as well known to the general public (Robotnik, the zombie, etc). That they do so much as to appear and loyal to their standard designs already tells me they actually thought of their audience's tastes in that regard.

We'll wait and see, indeed.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 10, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Just saying, _Wall-E_ is a Pixar movie, not a Disney movie.



Oh derp. That's one of those things I usually try to pay more attention to: not attributing Pixar's works to Disney.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jun 10, 2012)

Oohhhh, look at all the jokes that little kids won't get.


----------



## Aldino (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it looks good actually, I wouldn't see it in theaters but I'd rent it for sure once it comes out. Mostly I want to see 90s video games jokes and refferences.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm surprised to see Kano in a Disney movie at all...


----------



## Yevon (Jul 16, 2012)

I am actually surprised by Disney on this one.  It looks cute and unique.  Yeah its the whole "finding your place in the world," story we see a lot but the characters look fun and the world Disney created is a fun idea.  I will probably check it out at our cheap theature or go with a bunch of gamers for a Disney movie night


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 16, 2012)

*watches the thing*

Whoah! I'm impressed! 
But Zangief, a bad guy? He's not even part of the bosses (Vega, Balrog, Sagat...) in the Street Fighter saga, a tough opponent, but not a bad guy (please allow me to mention this one bit of videogame geek rant, as it will probably be the only one since my fortÃ© isn't videogames). 

I hope somebody makes a list (_WITH PICTURES_) of all the cameos, like a field guide.^^

I was wondering what Sarah Silverman was up to (thankfully not another TV show!) Still doing what she does best, annoy.

I believe that a videogame tie-in would be HIGHLY unlikely, and even if it came to light I REALLY doubt it will contain Â¼ of the cameos and/or if it would actually be fun to play. But hey, who knows?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2012)

And now Sonic Racing Transformed will have Ralph as a special character. Pretty cool. Game looks awesome too.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 19, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I hope somebody makes a list (_WITH PICTURES_) of all the cameos, like a field guide.^^



I've been led to believe that IGN is horrible and stuff, but the best/first field guide that I've come across is from one of their writers. Check it out, if you haven't already. It appeared in June, so it's a little dated by now, but I don't think too many additional details have surfaced since then.

Oh yeah, except that Wreck-It Ralph is going to be in that sonic racing game.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah it has a Toy Story Theme but with video games. If you saw Tangled, you'll note they did a good job with the animation. Pixar needs some picking up. It may be they are getting sabotaged working for Disney, but the stuff they are coming out with is lackluster of late. Brave isn't horrible but could have been much better. 

But as far as Ralph is concerned for Disney's CG studio, Tangled impressed me for a first outing so I like to see what they do with this story. I always think of that preview where you thought the tower was a painting at first then moved as CG. I still loved the concept art a bit more for Tangled but the CG was good. I have a soft spot for Glen Keane.

It doesn't seem the same as Megamind because he was content in his role as villain, until others showed him he could be more. Ralph is fed up and leaves which apparently causes chaos.


----------



## Namba (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm honestly looking forward to the movie. When I saw Brave and they rolled the preview, it was like "hell yeah! Bowser!"  It looks like it'll be a lot of fun.  And as far as Brave is concerned, I enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, I put off looking at this thread for awhile. 

Not my cup of tea. Seems like a Dreamworks type of film to me actually (with that oh-so hilarious quip fight between Ralph and that candyland girl. God, I loathe dialouge like that...) I can predict the movie now: 

Ralph gets tired of being a bad guy (but he's not he's just misunderstood as all us special snowflakes are) 
He goes to a contrived (not) AA meeting for a cheap laugh and decides to rebel and leave
Well meaning good guy character misses him and rallies the troops to go bring him back
Way too many uninspired jokes later he finds meaning in being a badguy since those damn kids need him to have fun. 
??????
Profit.

Some of the designs are nice though...Love how Browser came out.


----------



## Lucedo (Aug 5, 2012)

I am looking forward to seeing this film as this is like Roger Rabbit with Video Games.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 5, 2012)

Lucedo said:


> I am looking forward to seeing this film as this is like Roger Rabbit with Video Games.



Wait, how is this anything like "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?"? D:
I fail to see the correlation.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 5, 2012)

Littlerock said:


> Wait, how is this anything like "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?"? D:
> I fail to see the correlation.



Not story-wise, but that fact that video game icons will appear as often as old cartoon icons did in that vastly superior film. But as LK has pointed out earlier, those guys'll probably only show up in the beginning and end to put more butts in the seats.


----------

